# Endo claims I shouldn't still be fatigued



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had labs drawn about 2 weeks ago, and my TSH was 6.99. Endo raised my dose of levothyroxine to 150 mcg. (I'm 5'3" and 120 lbs.) I've been really fatigued, and slightly depressed. Being that My TSH isn't too close to where it should be, (around 1.0) I thought that the fatigue was related to the thyroid hormone issues. (I had my thyroid removed in 2005) I've only been on the new, increased dose for 2 weeks, with my next appointment to check new levels in December. I had called the endo last week because I'd been SO exhausted, and today the nurse calls me back saying that the fatigue likely isn't related to the thyroid meds, and that I should call my PCP in order to see if it is something else. Seriously? It seems that the #1 complaint of thyroid patients is fatigue ...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry. You are correct; fatigue is one of the top symptoms people seek help for. Hang in there, maybe a new endo might be in order?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> I had labs drawn about 2 weeks ago, and my TSH was 6.99. Endo raised my dose of levothyroxine to 150 mcg. (I'm 5'3" and 120 lbs.) I've been really fatigued, and slightly depressed. Being that My TSH isn't too close to where it should be, (around 1.0) I thought that the fatigue was related to the thyroid hormone issues. (I had my thyroid removed in 2005) I've only been on the new, increased dose for 2 weeks, with my next appointment to check new levels in December. I had called the endo last week because I'd been SO exhausted, and today the nurse calls me back saying that the fatigue likely isn't related to the thyroid meds, and that I should call my PCP in order to see if it is something else. Seriously? It seems that the #1 complaint of thyroid patients is fatigue ...


Oh, Lord. With a TSH like that...........................I would be comatose! What silliness these professionals spew!

In the meantime, you may consider finding a better doc to get you to where you need to go.










I did mean to suggest that you get your ferritin checked as well.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Since your doc raised you to 150 mcg, hopefully you'll start seeing a difference in a few more weeks! Best wishes!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I was around that number after my thyroidectomy and I was EXHAUSTED and all I did was go to work and come home and literally go to sleep. It was a struggle just to go to work I was so pooped.

Sounds like thyroid to me. Also, it's only been two weeks and it take at least six weeks to get fully in your system, so I would hang tight, but after another month if you are still feeling fatigued and your numbers are better (I'm assuming you are going to have blood work around the six week mark) then you might want to explore other causes.


----------

